# what not to do to the rear of your car



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW. How fast was she going?!?!


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I thank God that you are here to report it. It looks like a 60mph hit.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

****. That makes me sad. Glad you're okay though.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

That will totally buff out!

Glad you are OK!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

NBrehm said:


> That will totally *buff* out!


...just what _kind _of *buffing* compound did you have in mind, *GOLD*? (ha,ha)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Allspark.


****!!!! Like I said before, makes me glad to have this car. Not many cars you can walk away from after after something like that.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

maybe it's just me but the inside rear tail light looks pretty badass without a lense. A clear lense with Red LED lights would look decent me thinks.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad your okay! You wouldnt happen to be selling the headlights would ya lol


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I was rear ended 17 years ago while waiting to turn left, completely stopped. The car that hit me was going 50 mph at the time, and was a full sized Stanley Steamer van. My car was a Nissan Sentra, and my wife (8 months pregnant at the time) was in the passenger seat. Any body in the back seat would have been dead, as the rear bumper ended up smashing into the back of the front seats. Real ugly.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks for the thoughts and a couple laughs. pretty sad to see a brand new car like that. like mentioned, it is amazing it wasnt worse for me or the car. i did take a pretty good beating as did the car. i was at a red light on a 40mph road. the police report stated the multiple people saw her driving at a "high rate of speed". so what ever that means but im guessin 55mph plus. here is a pic of the rear seat. i wouldnt have wanted to be sittin back there but the cabin faired well. another reason im buying another













notice the driver seat is busted as well


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry to see that happen to a fellow MN driver, glad that your ok. Are you getting another one? What did her car look like?

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

I got nailed the same way by a Trailblazer going about 45-50 I guess (55mph road) w/ pretty similar results. I got driven into the next car too. I had my 2 daughters in the back and we all walked away. 

I hope you do well with your insurance...After totalling it, I got about 2k more than what a new one cost...LOL I don't know what they smoke at the NADA but I wasn't complaining!

By the way, my back is still sore and its been 5 weeks now....so don't be afraid to get checked out. I go to physical therapy 3x a week to get my back stronger. I think it would have got better on its own but this sure seems to be working great. 










http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ssion-forum/6278-my-cruze-major-accident.html


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Nobody said:


> maybe it's just me but the inside rear tail light looks pretty badass without a lense. A clear lense with Red LED lights would look decent me thinks.


I agree!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope!

Death to Altezza!!!


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> Sorry to see that happen to a fellow MN driver, glad that your ok. Are you getting another one? What did her car look like?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2


picked up my new cruze today. exact same as i had(lt1 with remote start pakage) but also added the upgraded radio package. also went on ebay for another "chrome" grill overlay and door sill plates. love the chrome grill look for only 72 bucks. have had one on my 07 tahoe for 5 years and it still looks like the day i put it on.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! Jdubb! So glad to hear that youre still here to tell us about it! I can see why you bought another one. Ok everyone just one sidenote. It is not, I repeat, not ok to get our Cruzes totalled in order to upgraded the next trim level of a new Cruze!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

